# is Rocky Patel crazy???



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

I was just browsing the CI and/or Thompson's catalog while on the toilet last night and was just shocked at all the RP crap out there!

What's with all his crap branding?


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

Money.


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

This brother has a different cigar for everyday of the year, this is what turned me off to RP, I mean how many new brands or blends can one come out with. Don Pepin seems to be putting out quite a few different blends and brands as well.


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

i dont think he's crazy, just money hungry. can u blame him?


----------



## pmwz (Aug 9, 2007)

the only rocky patel cigars that are available over here are sungrown and 1990s. Be happy that you have a wider slection on patels...


----------



## romwarrior (Jan 16, 2008)

This seems to be the MO for superstars like Patel and Pepin. But if you can find the ones that really stand out you are in for a treat. I love me some Vintage and OWR, but it does get tiring trying to figure out all these other ones...


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

It's a semi-boom right now and people (companies) are just trying to build capital and profit. Heck, I wish I could do it. If I had my own joint, I'd find a good blend then just keep changing either the wrapper, binder, or filler and call it something else completely. I think that's what RP does. Or when that gets old, you can put TWO wrappers on one cigar (the Vintage 90 & 92 to get the FUSION...which isn't a bad cigar, by the way). Then you can slap two maduro wrappers on that and call it Fusion Double Maduro...again, not a bad cigar. Regardless, one can see how the combinations could be endless.


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

Consumer Options = More Profit.


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

I've enjoyed most, if not every single RP cigar I've had. The Sun Grown and the Lot 23 Maduro are my favs. I think I need a RP sampler :tu


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

tchariya said:


> I was just browsing the CI and/or Thompson's catalog while on the toilet last night and was just shocked at all the RP crap out there!
> 
> What's with all his crap branding?


Not sure what u r asking here. Do you think it's a bad thing to have many brands? Do you think his brands are crap? Rocky has some fine smokes and some I don't care for. I see variety as a good thing.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

The RP Fusion was nasty or maybe I just got one that wasn't fused right.
The Decade wasn't something I'd gift to my worst enemy.


But then again....everyone has their own favorites, so opinions are all relevant.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Isn't Lot 23 a Perdomo?


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

mdtaggart said:


> Not sure what u r asking here. Do you think it's a bad thing to have many brands? Do you think his brands are crap? Rocky has some fine smokes and some I don't care for. I see variety as a good thing.


If I remember right...he has one out called America's Blend!
I guess 'America' is already taken.


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

tchariya said:


> If I remember right...he has one out called America's Blend!
> I guess 'America' is already taken.


What?


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Dgar said:


> This brother has a different cigar for everyday of the year, this is what turned me off to RP, I mean how many new brands or blends can one come out with. Don Pepin seems to be putting out quite a few different blends and brands as well.


IMHO, you can't begin to compare Patel to Pepin. Pepin is a master cigar roller and blender while Patel is a entertainment and product liability lawyer turned cigar salesman. :tu


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

tchariya said:


> The RP Fusion was nasty or maybe I just got one that wasn't fused right.
> The Decade wasn't something I'd gift to my worst enemy.
> 
> But then again....everyone has their own favorites, so opinions are all relevant.


on the fusion u had was it when they first cam out or was it just young. cus i had one and i did not like it but i wont nock a cigar untill i have had a atleast 3 so i know i can say i dont like it. so i gave the fusion a nother shot and it showed that there may be somthing there. after a little rest it was a pretty good smoke. needs to be about a doller cheaper to be a little better but i would love to try one with about a year on it.

razer- he is talking about the cao america name.

DPG is a much better blender. but he does whore his self out a lot. but its a good kind of whoring


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Razorhog said:


> I've enjoyed most, if not every single RP cigar I've had. The Sun Grown and the Lot 23 Maduro are my favs. I think I need a RP sampler :tu


Lot 23 is made by Perdomo. :tu


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> Isn't Lot 23 a Perdomo?


Doh! You're right..got confused there


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

tchariya said:


> If I remember right...he has one out called America's Blend!
> I guess 'America' is already taken.


Well, that clears it up. :ss


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

For me, I enjoy the variety of different smokes. It is something that I also enjoy with Gurkha. While it can be sad to watch some favorites be discontinued after a small production run, I do like trying all of the different ones that come out.


----------



## easyt (Mar 10, 2008)

tchariya said:


> I was just browsing the CI and/or Thompson's catalog while on the toilet last night and was just shocked at all the RP crap out there!
> 
> What's with all his crap branding?


I feel the same way about Gurkha. Having so many different blends is overwhelming for me...to the point that I'm too intimidated to even start trying.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

To say nothing of all "his" brands that don't even have his name mentioned in them. It's almost becoming like baseball cards; regional variations and subsets and special editions ad nauseum!


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

tchariya said:


> If I remember right...he has one out called America's Blend!
> I guess 'America' is already taken.


Its American Market Selection


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> Its American Market Selection


heh....even worse....


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

rack04 said:


> IMHO, you can't begin to compare Patel to Pepin. Pepin is a master cigar roller and blender while Patel is a entertainment and product liability lawyer turned cigar salesman. :tu


I agree with this however I do believe Pepin is diluting his 'brand'.


----------



## tuneman07 (May 27, 2007)

RP's are some of my favorite smokes- the 90 and 92 are easily in my top 5. I haven't tried them all but the ones I have tried have all been quality. I don't really care who is making them if they are good they are good- keep em comin I say.


----------



## cab28 (Feb 24, 2008)

There seems to many brands with large varieties of cigars in different lines. I happen to be fond of the RP's but know people who hate them. My guess is its much like the Ghurka debate, pretty much love/hate. I say try everything you can and find what you like. One mans dog rocket....


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

Razorhog said:


> I've enjoyed most, if not every single RP cigar I've had. The Sun Grown and the Lot 23 Maduro are my favs. I think I need a RP sampler :tu


Unless I missed something, Lot 23 is from Perdomo.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

RaiderinKS said:


> Unless I missed something, Lot 23 is from Perdomo.





SUOrangeGuy said:


> Isn't Lot 23 a Perdomo?





rack04 said:


> Lot 23 is made by Perdomo. :tu





Razorhog said:


> Doh! You're right..got confused there


Just bustin your balls. :r


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

Do you like Levis jeans? If so do you want them to produce only one type, one fit, one fabric, one cut, or do you believe that the BRAND stands for a certain quality and there is a particular style that you prefer? 

When I buy a Rocky Patel cigar, I know I will get a certain (good) quality of cigar and that the different blends, sizes, shapes etc will be consistent within that particular style. I commend them for expanding on a good name and offering some variety.


----------



## 44MAG (Mar 9, 2008)

I believe the "hype" applies


----------



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

well there are his real blends the edges, olde worlds, vintages, decade, and sungrown. Then there are the internet house blends. I think some he did for his own reputation and then the internet retailer house blends were for money.


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

More cigars means more money. And I think many of his blends are really great. 10th is a good example. 10th torpedo is a great day starter with a good cup of coffee. Just my opinion thou.


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

*Yes. Like a fox.* :ss


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

cab28 said:


> There seems to many brands with large varieties of cigars in different lines. I happen to be fond of the RP's but know people who hate them. My guess is its much like the Ghurka debate, pretty much love/hate. I say try everything you can and find what you like. One mans dog rocket....


I strongly agree. I know a few guys who are in the pepin camp and they hate Patel and Gurhka. Seems if you like them and they like Pepin some think you to be a noob. It could just be a difference in taste.


----------



## wh0re (Apr 26, 2007)

vtdragon said:


> Do you like Levis jeans? If so do you want them to produce only one type, one fit, one fabric, one cut, or do you believe that the BRAND stands for a certain quality and there is a particular style that you prefer?
> 
> When I buy a Rocky Patel cigar, I know I will get a certain (good) quality of cigar and that the different blends, sizes, shapes etc will be consistent within that particular style. I commend them for expanding on a good name and offering some variety.


I agree, while I don't smoke a lot of RP I definitely don't have a problem with them. In fact, I'm not sure why I don't smoke more.


----------



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm not debating that his cigars are great or at least not his real cigars, I love the 90, edge sumatra, and the decade but those internet only aren't so great.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

ahbroody said:


> I strongly agree. I know a few guys who are in the pepin camp and they hate Patel and Gurhka. Seems if you like them and they like Pepin some think you to be a noob. It could just be a difference in taste.


I like them both. I do like the flavor profile of the Pepin sticks a bit more but I have not had many Rp sticks that I did not enjoy. As a matter of fact I just finished a ITC 10th robusto that was a pretty decent cigar.:ss


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

I've always been a "smoke what I like" type of guy. Hype will make me try something once but I won't smoke a cigar just for the name. I enjoy some Rocky Patel stuff and hate some of his other stuff. I had a Decade toro the other day and enjoyed it. I thought it was a good $4.00 cigar but definitely not a good $10.00 cigar. I won't be investing in any more of those! The main thing I see is that SOMEBODY likes just about every cigar out there so, I'm not gonna knock a Patel fan or a Pepin fan or a Perdomo fan. Smoke what you like and like what your smoke. I'm proud to call anyone a BOTL/SOTL that smokes anything from a fine CC to a Garcia Vega as long as they don't tell me I've made a "wrong choice" in my favorite cigars (Which includes Lot 23!).

MCS


----------



## Ye Olde Phart (Jul 11, 2007)

Rocky's brother? Izzat Bullwinkle Patel?


----------



## fulloflead (Jul 31, 2004)

I've only met one R.P. I didn't like. (The OSG.)

People like to have options. I really like options.

At least R.P. is trying to figure out what people want and then giving them that. Unlike marketing in other industries, like electronics, where they're always coming out with "features" you didn't ask for, telling you you need it, and never giving you what you do want.

I like the variety. They have something for any mood. They're one of the "can't go wrong" brands.

.


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Yea, he is crazy...



all the way to the bank. :tu

I have liked almost all the RPs I have had. I liked the connecticuts enough to order a box. The one thing I can say about RP that I can't about other blenders is that the sticks are consistent. And that goes a long way.


----------



## gmiranda33 (Apr 4, 2006)

Lot 23 is a Perdomo cigar not a Rocky cigar.
While Rocky has several brands so do most, if not all manufacturers. They try to make cigars to appeal to everyone not just one specific type of smoker.


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> It's a semi-boom right now and people (companies) are just trying to build capital and profit. Heck, I wish I could do it. If I had my own joint, I'd find a good blend then just keep changing either the wrapper, binder, or filler and call it something else completely. I think that's what RP does. Or when that gets old, you can put TWO wrappers on one cigar (the Vintage 90 & 92 to get the FUSION...which isn't a bad cigar, by the way). Then you can slap two maduro wrappers on that and call it Fusion Double Maduro...again, not a bad cigar. Regardless, one can see how the combinations could be endless.


:tpd: Exactly. Next time you are at the Supermarket, take a look at all the different kinds of toothpaste. It will make your head spin and there really isn't a whole hell of a lot of differences. More brands = more consumer options = more market share


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm kind of getting away from all RP brands, as my tastes have changed over the last year. 
With that said..I'd do the exact same thing he is doing right now. At Cigarfest last year, I sat back and watched RP..he "out worked" every other Cigar maker there(Oliveros guy was 2nd), and was very visible to his customers. I actually applaud the guy for his work ethic.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

tchariya said:


> I was just browsing the CI and/or Thompson's catalog while on the toilet last night and was just shocked at all the RP crap out there!
> 
> What's with all his crap branding?


They all do it one way or another...it's called business...


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

tchariya said:


> I was just browsing the CI and/or Thompson's catalog while on the toilet last night ...


By the way, glad to see that I'm not the only one who reads cigar catalogs on the throne.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

vtdragon said:


> By the way, glad to see that I'm not the only one who reads cigar catalogs on the throne.


It's the only place where we can read stuff and not get hassled.

Me? The most recent JR Cigars Alternatives catalog. I didn't realize they made so many alts for so many different cigars.


----------



## krevo81 (Apr 3, 2008)

Although I'm new here, I'll have to chime in and say I'm glad RP has such a great variety of cigars available. The ones I thorougly enjoy on a regular basis are always consistent when cared for appropriately and they aren't that expensive (honestly.)

I can walk into any shop, grab a handful of Edge torps, Sun Growns, a few of smaller 92's and walk out satisfied with a weeks worth of great cigars under 40 bucks. Now granted, I can go online and buy all these in bundles for less, but I usually pay no more than 3.50 to 4.50 per Patel cigar.


----------



## The Postman (Dec 11, 2007)

I am with you krevo81. I cannot afford to smoke expensive cigars, and I find Rocky makes some very good ones that can be purchased for good prices. If he is stretching himself over too many brands, the market will put him in his place - but if his quality stays consistent - more power to him!!


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

vtdragon said:


> By the way, glad to see that I'm not the only one who reads cigar catalogs on the throne.


The real question is do you smoke stogies on the throne.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't see anything wrong with Rocky making numerous blends. I will admit I am Rocky fan and like quite a few of his smokes , and I don't see that he is doing anything differently than any other cigar makers do. As long as his quality stays up I have no complaints.


----------



## mike607 (Apr 3, 2008)

A quality smoke that is inexpensive is the RP cuban blend. Very nice and smooth smoke. Its not true to the name but a good well balanced smoke, I think anyone that enjoys a full bodied maduro will enjoy it.


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

I love the fact that there are a lot of choices from different brands. I like a lot of Rocky's stuff, hits right in my flavor profile. The ones that don't I stay away from.

I hate smoking a stick of black pepper, therefore I don't get to enjoy the fine workmanship of Pepin, unless I go outside the Pepin brand. 

I'm very grateful for variety and creativity.


----------



## SouthsideCigar (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't think RP is different than most cigar makers. Look at Tats, they have only been around a few years and there is the Brown Label, Red Label, White Label, Cabaiguan and already new blends (branding) being created. I is only normal that a maker doesn't just find one combination of Binder, Filler, Wrapper and then stop. Most cigar makers love cigars and are constantly looking for new blends to sell.
Take a look at CAO, they have so many different labels it is dizzying. I love some of them (Cameroon) and don't like some of the others.
Variety is the spice of life.

Dave


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Lanthor said:


> I agree with this however I do believe Pepin is diluting his 'brand'.


As an advertising man, I love this post! I'm not overly familiar with Pepin but have tried the Tatuaje and one other variety that I enjoyed. I recently thought to check out what was available and... yeah. There's a lot.

Does Pepin make high end smokes? Does he make something for everybody? Are they bargain smokes? Which Pepin should I try if I like x/y/z. Poor branding in my opinion, especially given the buzz of all the reviews he has received.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

He does have a lot out, but IMHO, he does a good job with each one. I had my first Decade a while back, and it was great.
Scott


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

I find this thread very interesting.
K. Hansotia does this same practice with the Gurkha brand and catches alot of crap for it, but let R.P. and Pepin do it and its all good.
I'm not a R.P. fan(USED to love the Sungrown), and have'nt tried a Pepin yet.


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

My advice is to not try any Pepin blends. You'll end up fiending for them like I am. I want more, more!!! Damn wife :ss


Big D said:


> I find this thread very interesting.
> K. Hansotia does this same practice with the Gurkha brand and catches alot of crap for it, but let R.P. and Pepin do it and its all good.
> I'm not a R.P. fan(USED to love the Sungrown), and have'nt tried a Pepin yet.


----------



## Btalon-cl (Nov 11, 2008)

BamBam said:


> The real question is do you smoke stogies on the throne.


You just have to watch the ash as you let it drop! :ss


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Patel does have many blends out there but many are good. I love the Edge Maduros, Decades, OWR's and his latest that I love is the Renaissance


----------



## Phantom57 (Jan 15, 2009)

Money and mediocre sales.


----------



## Augie754 (Jul 28, 2004)

Rocky has good and bad stuff (at least for me, I'm sure your preferences might be different). 
These are the ones that I've tried.

Great:
Sun Grown
Olde World Reserve Maduro
Edge Maduro

Good:
Vintage 90 & 92
Factory Selects Sungrown
X-Outs Liga 'C'
Edge Corojo

OK:
Factory Selects Maduro
Cuban Blend
R4 Maduro

Not so great:
OSG (Original Sun Grown)
Fusion
Signature

My cigar Ratings DB


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

I enjoy some of the RPs too, especially the vintage, but what is with all the "exclusive" blends he makes for online retailers, like Famous; American market, Honduran classic, Cuban blend, etc... Anyone like to explain the difference between this type of brand marketing, as compared with, say Pepin and his 601 line as an example.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

He wants to be like Ghurka, put out shit cigars every week.


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

I have also had many of his cigars and consider some of his lines some of the best smokes out there. Others are okay and some not so good. If you notice he tries to make cigars that can appeal to all tastes. 

My current favorites are the Vintage 1990 and Renaissance lines. The Vintage 1992 line comes a close second. 

Lines I am okay with, but not his best:

Fusion
The edge (but they are decent)

Some of the lines I am not too crazy about at all:

RP Summer 2008 (too boring and bland)
Sun Grown (too strong)
Esteban Carrera (probably his worst)
ITC 10th Anniversary (Needs more aging)


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

JordanWexler said:


> Consumer Options = More Profit.


 I agree!. I have a lot of RP's stuff and have to say that his Decade is one of the best smokes I have had. Got two boxes of them. Tasty!


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

I've always had good luck with the Sun Grown and Vintage series.


----------



## cafe con leche (Oct 28, 2008)

As long as the quality control doesn't fail , I think more cigars =more options 
Yes , he does have a lot of cigars out there, no i haven't tried many but that is part of what I like about the hobby. Being able to go out there try new cigars, blends , wrappers, etc. 

I found a cigar factory in my area a few months back and decided to walk in one day and see what it was all about and came out with a big grin on my face- sometimes you hit gold and not unless you plunge in and see whats out there first and experiement


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> Isn't Lot 23 a Perdomo?


yes


----------



## oceanelect4 (May 5, 2007)

another one he came out with about a month ago is the cameroon especial. its a great medium cigar at a buget price. nothing complex just smooth and enjoyable. something you can afford in these tough time. and the man puts in a lot of time and money fighting for our cigar rights.


----------



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

newt said:


> Oops I meant meet him. I don't want to meat him. Haha LOLOLO


:r

But yea lol, the edge maduro is descent.. I used to love them, now for some reason imo they're fairly uneventful. Still good but just not a whole lot going on with them. Worth the price though.

The vintages are pretty tasty, gotta go with the '90 as far as my favorite.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Almost all RP's I've had have been very good. A few stand out: Edge, Vintage 1990, Vintage 1992, Sun Grown, Decade, Fusion MM, and some of the Indian Tabacs too. 

There are a couple of his that I haven't been impressed with though: the R4, and the Rennaisance mostly.

Make sure to try both the Edge Maduro & Edge Corojo, very different smokes!


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, I've read this thread with a mixture of interest and bemusement. Personally, I love Vintage 92 torpedos and OWRs (just bought a bundle of the corojo toros from Atlantic for a helluva price). 

That said, I am not a fan of the Edge (which tastes like dried smoked meat to me) and have not tried some of the more cheapo RP blends. 

I think the bottom line is that you have to sift among blends no matter which label you are dealing with. I don't like all DPGs either (but when he's on, he's amazing). RP is a marketer; who the hell isn't in the business - or any other business, for that matter. None of that changes my opinion about the cigars of his that I really like.


----------



## Saint Jimbob (Aug 21, 2008)

Well, everything Rocky puts out has his name on it, while Pepin's output is still divided into his own labels, and then stuff like Tatuaje, San Cristobal, La Aroma de Cuba, etc. I hope that Pepin won't over-extend his branding beyond the quality of his smokes, but we'll just have to wait and see.

I think that Gurkha takes the prize for most varieties of cigars for a single brand.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

I am not a big Rocky fan, except for The Old World Reserve and Edge corojo.


----------



## CptGutz (Nov 27, 2008)

Razorhog said:


> I've enjoyed most, if not every single RP cigar I've had. The Sun Grown and the Lot 23 Maduro are my favs. I think I need a RP sampler :tu


I agree with Razorhog, although I did have a bad experience with my first MM fusion of RP but I'm chalking that up to poor handling on my part. Also the Lot 23 is on of my favorites even though it is a Perdomo.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

not a big fan of the Edge Lite, the the Sungrown was ok.. 

but I really enjoy the Decade, V90 and V92, Edge Torp and Missile Maduro and I love the OWR.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

If people keep buying his product, then more power to him.


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

I really don't smoke any of the Rocky Patel line anymore. 

When I was @ Cigarfest in 2007, hands down, Rocky worked the crowd pretty hard there. 

The guy did not tire, and he accommodated everyone. The Oliveros guy was a close second.


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

I think anything after the first edges are just thumbs down


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

He puts out some good stuff like the OWR Corojo and ITC 10. But I also think he makes some bad stuff just to make money off. But the same ones I don't like others do so its all good.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> He puts out some good stuff like the OWR Corojo and ITC 10. But I also think he makes some bad stuff just to make money off. *But the same ones I don't like others do so its all good*.


 this is a good point to bring up Frank..

I'm sure money is mostly the reason, hell this is after all why they are all in business, but it's quite possible that some people prefer them.

I like most of his higher end line.. but there are likely people out there who do not care for the decade or the OWR and would actually prefer the R4 for instance..

everyone has a different taste..


----------



## iride (Jan 25, 2009)

I've enjoyed several RP's; liked the 90, 92 o.k. and love the Sungrown...was expecting to like the Edge Lite and don't really care for it. I do think too many brands per Company gets confusing. 

I tried my first Gurka (Regent) last week and am completely befuddled by the number of varieties they have...some I can't find twice! I have a Vulcan in my humidor (from Thompson) and haven't seen another one.


----------



## acruce (Dec 29, 2007)

pmwz said:


> the only rocky patel cigars that are available over here are sungrown and 1990s. Be happy that you have a wider slection on patels...


 Thoe are the only to worth smoking.


----------



## CptGutz (Nov 27, 2008)

I have enjoyed every Rocky Patel I've smoked except the brown label, I think signature series? Or classic... or what ever. I think he's got a talent as a blender, just making something for every one.


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

I haven't found a RP cigar that's that good. IMHO. Maybe he should concentrate on a few lines and make them great. The last two Edge maduros I had were plugged. 

I am in no way slamming fans of Rocky. If you like his cigars I'm happy for you. I respect that. Me personally It's just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Col. Craggyblast (Jul 28, 2008)

Pat1075 said:


> I'm not debating that his cigars are great or at least not his real cigars, I love the 90, edge sumatra, and the decade but those internet only aren't so great.


Actually, I like the Cruz Real Sumatra from Famous quite a bit. It's a solid smoke, a dense stick with excellent construction. I bought 2 boxes for the price of one not too long ago that my buddy and I split.


----------



## Col. Craggyblast (Jul 28, 2008)

DBCcigar said:


> I am not a big Rocky fan, except for The Old World Reserve and Edge corojo.


I am an RP fan, but the OWR corojo and the Edge corojo are my favorites! You have very good tastes.:thumb:


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Keep in mind that he was the most vocal manufacturer when it came time to oppose the tax increase. He has my respect. Don't remember any of the others stepping up. Pete who?


----------

